# Clanportal mit Photoshop?



## msthavoc (4. März 2005)

Hallo 
dies ist meinerster Eintrag in diesem Forum 
Ich möchte gern eine Clansite mit Photoshop machen die ich dann später slicen kann usw

Mein Problem

Ich habe überhaupt keine Ahnung mit Photoshop, will aber unbedingt damit arbeiten, da man viel mit c4d verbinden kann

wäre es vielleicht möglich das jemand dazu ein ausführliches Tutorial macht


----------



## Thomas Lindner (4. März 2005)

Zwei Dinge:

A: Mit Clan hast du hier ein echtes Tabu und "nicht gerne gesehen" Thema angefangen...

B: Über slicen haben wir zig Beiträge und sogar ein Videotutorial in der Tutorial-Sektion

Erfahrung mit PS sammelst du bei: http://www.br-online.de/wissen-bildung/thema/alpha-bildbearbeitung/


----------



## msthavoc (4. März 2005)

A.Warum ist Clan schlecht ?
B: Danke erstmal
C: ICh weiß was slicen ist

Bin erst seid heute angemeldet und wollt mich photoshop nähern und bin verwundert wie schnell antworten kommen (großes lob)


----------



## msthavoc (4. März 2005)

sorry der link macht mich nicht schlauer

steht doch nur eine beschreibung für die werkzeuge und funktionen


----------



## Thomas Lindner (4. März 2005)

msthavoc hat gesagt.:
			
		

> sorry der link macht mich nicht schlauer
> 
> steht doch nur eine beschreibung für die werkzeuge und funktionen





> Ich habe überhaupt keine Ahnung mit Photoshop, will aber unbedingt damit arbeiten



Mit dem Link lernst du die unabdingbar wichtigen Grundlagen, die notwendig sind um mit Photoshop zu arbeiten...

Du musst natürlich die WBTs schon starten ( WBT == Web based Trainings )

( Siehe auch Anhang wo man die straten kann )


----------



## msthavoc (4. März 2005)

jo danke für deine Hilfe habs grad auch selber rausgekriegt

alles viel komplizierter als c4d
Danke nochmal

Nen tut zu na Website wäre trotzdem nett


----------



## msthavoc (4. März 2005)

der link ist doch für photoshop 6.0

Habe aber 8.0


----------



## Philip Kurz (4. März 2005)

Die Grundlagen sind aber vollkommen gleich. Du wirst sehen, lernen kann man immer was


----------



## msthavoc (4. März 2005)

gibt es irgendwo ne´n deutschpatch für cs 8.0

kann zwar english aber net soo gut


----------



## Thomas Lindner (4. März 2005)

msthavoc hat gesagt.:
			
		

> jo danke für deine Hilfe habs grad auch selber rausgekriegt
> 
> alles viel komplizierter als c4d
> Danke nochmal
> ...



Ich wüsste keine Webseite, die ein Tutorial enthält, die von a-z das erstellen eines ClanPage Designs erläutert...

Du wirst dich leider durch die Grundlagen + Handbuch beißen müssen - bei auftretenden Fragen sind wir ja da...


----------



## Thomas Lindner (4. März 2005)

msthavoc hat gesagt.:
			
		

> gibt es irgendwo ne´n deutschpatch für cs 8.0
> 
> kann zwar english aber net soo gut



Man sollte sich eine deutsche Version *kaufen*, wenn man nicht so gut englisch kann.

Nein, es gibt keinen Deutsch Patch........!


----------



## Philip Kurz (4. März 2005)

msthavoc hat gesagt.:
			
		

> gibt es irgendwo ne´n deutschpatch für cs 8.0
> 
> kann zwar english aber net soo gut



In diesem Moment wirst du einen Mod im Nacken haben ^^

Warum hast du dir PS nicht auf Deutsch gekauft? ... und nein, es gibt keinen Deutschpatch.

/edit

Ups, sorry Thomas


----------



## msthavoc (4. März 2005)

hab nen tutorial gefunden für das erstellen einer Seite (Clanportal)

da wird aber nur das slice und zusammenbauen und scripten erklärt

aber halt nicht zum Erstellen des Designs

Trotzdem freue ich mich für eure rege Anteilnahme von Euch

Die registrierung hat sich gelohnt!


----------



## msthavoc (4. März 2005)

na dann mach ich mir halt selber nen deutschpatch!


----------



## Philip Kurz (4. März 2005)

Dafür gibt es auch keine konkreten Tutorials. Suche hier im Forum mal nach Layout ... du wirst immer auf die gleichen Antworten stoßen.

Mache dir Gedanken, wie die Seite aussehen soll, zeichne es auf und gucke erst dann wie man es umsetzen kann. Wie gesagt, bitte suchen 

/edit

User helfen Usern ... ich habe dir mal ein paar Threads rausgesucht:

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials190601.html

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials179607.html

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials176168.html


----------



## msthavoc (4. März 2005)

nein ich war ja nicht auf der Suche nach einem Design
sondern wie man dies erstellt
kriege ja nichtmal ne Ebene hin dessen Hintergrund schwarz ist

bin halt noch ein  in diesem Gebiet

werde jetzt aber fleißig diese Lernübungen da machen und dann werden wir ja weiter sehen

THX nochmals


----------



## Thomas Lindner (4. März 2005)

...radde'  du bist "zu gut" für diese Welt 

Ganz ehrlich ich war zu faul selber zu suchen, weil ich hier gerade bei anderen Problemen hänge und mir sicher war das die Suche was auspucken muss...


----------



## msthavoc (4. März 2005)

Hier ich habe nochmal den Link gefunden dazu

http://www.moh-loads.de/cmpro_tut/


----------



## Thomas Lindner (4. März 2005)

Schon den ersten Teil finde ich unlogisch, warum sollte ich nicht bereits mit dem Bild mit den Ebenen arbeiten, von dem ausgehend viel schneller geslict werden kann...

Sorry, ich weiß nicht ob das wirklich hilfreich ist ( habs allerdings auch nicht weiter angeschaut )...


----------



## msthavoc (5. März 2005)

das is j meines erachtens nur eine Bildebene

und der rest ist wirklich sehr hilfsreich


----------



## liquidbeats (5. März 2005)

msthavoc hat gesagt.:
			
		

> da man viel mit c4d verbinden kann


gehe ich recht mit der annahme das du mit Cinema 4D umgehen kannst?
wenn ja, dann frage ich mich wieso du mit C4D Umgehen kannst und nicht versuchst PS auf gleicer art und weise zu erlernen wie C4D 


gruß


----------



## msthavoc (5. März 2005)

C4d habe ich mir selber beigebracht ohne Hilfe von irgendwelchen foren
und ich hatte da schon einige vorkenntnisse, da ich mit vielen anderen 3d-programen gearbeitet habe

Bildbearbeitung wie in PS ist aber da was ganz anderes

und ich habe auch meine probleme
werde jetzt aber intensiv tutorials durchmachen 
und dann werden wir weitersehen


----------



## holzoepfael (5. März 2005)

msthavoc: Es ist immer iene Frage der Perspektive was einfahcer ist - C4D oder PS. Meiner Meinung nach ist PS viel simpler als C4D und für dich ist es umgekehrt....
 
Zum Tutorial: Solltest du dir wirklich anschauen, sofern du Dreamweaver hast, wird dir das enorm helfen, aber zum Thema Design liefert natürlich auch das keine Antwort.
Clanpages sind oft mit Hilfe von Tech-Effekten / Boarden gemacht. Such mal danach, findest reichlich.....

Mfg holzoepfael


----------



## msthavoc (5. März 2005)

hab was dazu gefunden auf clantemplates

http://www.clantemplates.com

unter tutorial 
ist zwar english aber habe ja auch englishe version


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (6. März 2005)

msthavoc: Bitte beachte doch die Netiquette, insbesondere Punkt 12, danke

Der Vergleich von Cinema 4D und Photoshop ist ungefähr so angebracht, wie ein Vergleich zwischen nem Kühlschrank und einer Waschmaschine. Beide Programme decken unterschiedliche Bereiche ab, da sind Vergleiche so gut wie sinnlos.


----------



## chrisbergr (6. März 2005)

*OT*


			
				msthavoc hat gesagt.:
			
		

> alles viel komplizierter als c4d


Pah! Die Aussage find' ich gut


----------



## msthavoc (7. März 2005)

so ich  habe jetzt alle basic-tutorial und noch ein paar wenige andere

und habe mich jetzt rangeschmissen das design zu machen

habe ungefärh 3-4 h für das design gebraucht

und hier ist es

http://people.freenet.de/MST-Clan//website.jpg

gebt mir verbesserungsvorschläge

wie gesagt alles an einem tag gemacht, die tutorial und das design


----------



## Julian Maicher (7. März 2005)

Naja gut, ist halt eine typische "Clan"-Seite, der man ansieht, dass sie aus zusammengewürfelten Tutorials besteht. Spricht ja nichts dagegen, vor allem nicht wenn man erst seit so kurzer Zeit mit PS arbeitet 
Also dafür finde ich die Seite garnicht mal schlecht.
Für den Content brauchst du aber noch einen Hintergrund, da du sicherlich nicht einfach so Text in die weiße Fläche ballern willst, oder?


----------



## msthavoc (7. März 2005)

na da dachte ich ann einen grünen banner und links immer ein logo zum jeweiligem thema


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (7. März 2005)

Sebastian Wramba hat gesagt.:
			
		

> msthavoc: Bitte beachte doch die Netiquette, insbesondere Punkt 12, danke


Hallo msthavoc,

Denkst Du, Sebastian schreibt seinen Text umsonst? Letzte Verwarnung.


----------

